# Venison neck roast



## smokeyhollow41 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was wondering what is a good temp and how long to smoke a neck roast its fairly decent size about couple pounds also i was wondering about vegetables corn, pepers what temp and how long if someone could help me out thanks


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 5, 2016)

Can't help much with the neck...would depend on what you plan to do for finishing it. If I were going to smoke it for a stew or pot-roast style meal, I'd run 225* for about 2-1/2 to 3hrs, then pop it into a dutch oven or crock-pot with veggies until tender enough to pull apart. Speaking of veggies, you can (and should) smoke them as well before they hit the pot.

To cook potatoes until tender in the smoker...no foil, no poking holes...just whole, uncut, un-prepped potatoes (that's all I know 'cuz that's mostly all I've done)...times for ALL foods will vary due to smoke chamber humidity, convective efficiency, etc:

Medium/small: 225* / ~3-4hrs, 250* / 2-3hrs;

Medium: 225* / ~6-8, 250* / ~5-6hrs;

Large (~1lb): 225* / ~8-10hrs, 250* / 7-8hrs;

Very large (Idaho bakers...1-1/4 to 1-1/2lb): 225* / 12-14hrs, 250* / 8-10hrs.

Whole-ear corn, un-husked, soaked in salt water 12hrs+, figure on ~3 hours @ 225* and ~2 hours @ 250* (note: these are great when placed under chickens in a vertical smoker to catch the drippings for self basting...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...)

Onions, whole, medium yellow or red, ~5 hours until tender @ 225*, ~4 hours @ 250*. Large, add about another hour. (peel outer layer and process after smoking)

Garlic, cloves, ~20 minutes @ 225*, ~15 minutes @ 250*. Whole head, medium/large, 2hrs @ 225* / 1.5hrs @ 250* (processed after smoking).

NOTE: all of the above for open-grate smoking...no pans or foil. Use mesh grill-toppers for small items as needed.

What kind of peppers, and for what purpose are you smoking them? Bell peppers, Jalapeno, Scotch Bonnet, Ancho chili, Thai chili? Smoke, then dry for preserving or to grind for powder...cold smoke for salsa or other garnish...smoke/cook to add to dishes or as a side item or hot garnish...stuffed bell peppers?

Eric


----------

